

Proposition Bet: I'll work on your startup for free - jaggederest

Here's my proposition:<p>a) You're a startup that's pre-series A or less than 5 people<p>b) You're using a technology that I'm familiar with (Javascript or Ruby)<p>c) You use an OSI-approved license and release the portion of code you want me to work on<p>What's the catch? I want to work on interesting projects for small startups, and my employer sponsors me to spend a portion of my time working on open source projects.<p>Also, I believe it's fundamentally in the best interest of most startups to release as much source code as they possibly can, both altruistically, and for selfish reasons like building an ecosystem and public relations.<p>Other people are obviously welcome to join in, since it'll be open license and publicly available. Thoughts?
======
tenaciousmv
We need you guys!

Quick summary of our start-up: Urbien lets you (devs and their grandmas)
build/fork/re-skin/connect apps that live and play together in an app network
with direct data-sharing (no APIs), all from a smartphone.

Semi-quick summary: At Urbien we implemented MVC with a generic view and
controller, so that devs only need to write models. We then created a UI for
model creation that runs on smartphones. Our goal is to simplify mobile web
app creation to the point where complete noobs can start easy and learn
gradually. The danger with such frameworks-for-noobs is that eventually you
hit a wall. We try hard to avoid that: you can replace any template in-place,
soon you will be able to replace views and all other assets of the
application.

If you want to get involved, we are chronically understaffed, over-ambitious,
and really really really good-looking. We have tons of interesting projects,
and/or you can design your own project, seeing as you're working for free. In
fact, we're not profitable yet so you don't have to worry about forced
compensation.

Email me and let's set up a Skype session?

Our rapidly evolving open source mobile client (JS):
<http://github.com/urbien/urbini>

------
devonbarrett
I would be up for doing the same.

------
localcasestudy
I have a startup, profitable. Would be interested in chatting further.

~~~
jaggederest
Email is in my profile :)

